# Renewal leter



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

Please let me know what you guys think about this renewal letter. Any imput good or bad

Any
Lawn care & Snow Removal
1234 Any street
Any city, MI 12345
(123) 456-789 Email



Dear valued Customer,


Even though it is September and the days are still nice and warm, It is time to start thinking about this winter and snow removal. While we would rather have no snow at all, unfortunately the Michigan weather does not provide us with that luxury. We did your snow removal last season and would like to have the opportunity to do it again this season.

We had xx snow fall last season with a total of xx, Although no one can predict the amount of snow we will have this year, rumor has it that it will be above average.

we will be keeping your pricing the same as last years price. 


Sincerely,


John Anybody

Any Lawn care & Snow Removal


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I dont like it. just send them a new contract with RENEWAL in bold on the top.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

That looks awesome. Don't change anything.


----------



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

Camden;1062677 said:


> That looks awesome. Don't change anything.


Thanks Camden


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

seems to the point and personal, i like it also, however, i would loose the part about how many events there were, too much interpretation, if they want to know they can look it up themselves. leave the part about total inches though


----------



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

buckwheat_la;1062687 said:


> seems to the point and personal, i like it also, however, i would loose the part about how many events there were, too much interpretation, if they want to know they can look it up themselves. leave the part about total inches though


Thanks buckwheat_la


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

Should do fine


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yea def send those out


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1062761 said:


> yea def send those out





Camden;1062677 said:


> That looks awesome. Don't change anything.


I agree with these guys.

Though, you left one number off of your phone number. Don't miss that guy!


----------



## DJSnowPlowing (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice short and sweet


----------



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks everybody for your imput


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

renew by sending them a new contract for the season. try multi-year deals.


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

MICHPLOWER;1062672 said:


> ...Even though it is September and the days are still nice and warm, It is time to start thinking about this winter and snow removal. While we would rather have no snow at all, unfortunately the Michigan weather does not provide us with that luxury. We did your snow removal last season and would like to have the opportunity to do it again this season.
> 
> We had xx snow fall last season with a total of xx, Although no one can predict the amount of snow we will have this year, rumor has it that it will be above average.
> 
> we will be keeping your pricing the same as last years price.


I do not like it.

- 'it' should not be capitalized
- you would rather have no snow at all? Seems a like lie to me or you are in wrong business
- no snow season is not a luxury - it is a different climate
- do you really remove snow, or just plow it?
- you've stated that you'd like repeat business - that's fine.
- snow facts and outlook is fine, but has no point
- keeping the price the same is fine
- 'we' needs a capital W.
- you have really accomplished nothing other than a one sided discussion, that are not asked to agree nor disagree

I suggest asking them to agree to the new contract, or indicate that you plan to do it unless they opt out (bad business - won't hold up). Something needs to come of it. I I received it, I would wonder why you even sent it (outside of telling me your still in business).

I really hope you don't take my post as a personal dig - I've tried to add constructive criticism to help you.


----------



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

bterry;1063162 said:


> I do not like it.
> 
> - 'it' should not be capitalized
> - you would rather have no snow at all? Seems a like lie to me or you are in wrong business
> ...


No, I ask for the Good & Bad input

Thanks for yours


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

send it along with a contract for this season


----------



## MICHPLOWER (Aug 13, 2010)

yea thats what i was kinda thinking i was gonna do, save money on stamps. kill 2 birds with on stone. 

thanks for the reply/imput


----------

